# I ordered some midpipes



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought about longtubes but there are no decent priced stainless headers and I dont want obx. Also I dont want to remove any body braces or grind anything down. They are in there for a reason. So I bought a set of JBA catted mids from Buyjba.com for $475 shipped which is the cheapest price I have found. Anyone buy from here before? I hope they are worth the $. Just looking for a little bump in performance. :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get a retune after the install and you'll see a bump


----------

